# Sun Mountain MPB  Bag - 2008



## pro_slice (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I had a crappy bag I got for Â£8 delivered off ebay which only had a 4 way divide and a lack of pockets. After having a look about I decided I wanted a full 14 way divided bag with more pockets and ideally a cooler pocket. The bag chosen ... Sun Mountain MPB for Â£107 delivered which I got from golfonline.co.uk, with a free pocket rule book (thanks)







My initial thoughts were looks wise, it is nice, big but suitable for carrying. pocket wise, the cooler pocket can hold two 50cl bottles of water so enough for a round, there is a pocket behind it which is not good for food storage, as I found my sandwich got squashed flat from the bottles (predictably). The big pocket at the back (as you carry it) is big enough for a big towel, shoes, rain hood leaving room for maybe some small things. One pocket I like is the "valuables" pocket, it is veleur(?) lined so valuables will not get scratched up, and makes them easy to find. There are two pen slots which is quite nice and they are reachable when only the right shoulder strap is on. There is a ball maker which is handy if you like to mark a line on your ball which is actually straight.

What I don't like now   unfortunately it continues and runs through the two small pockets on the back. I have my tees, spare glove and balls in these two pockets and I fear that if an umbrella was put in, it would limit access to these pockets. I also think the bag could do with a mesh "grab pocket" on the front as you carry it (which would mean it is "on" the cooler pocket). Another disappointing issue is the fact the bag will not stand up without the stands , even my cheep one did that!

Overall, the bag is good. I do like the 14 way divider, I like every club having its place and it makes grabbing and putting them back much easier. Comfort wise, it is good, I played a loooong 18 holes yesterday and my back was fine after. I also like the fact it should be suitable for trolleys, you can zip the legs in and it looks like it should sit well on a trolley. Durability ... we shall have to see  


If you have any questions, let me know. Hope this helps any bag decisions you may be making


----------



## andiritchie (Jun 26, 2009)

Good review

Iam after a Sun Mountain or Ogio bag soon so will be looking forward to a future review

Its either this one or the Four5 i like just no shops stock them for me to have a proper look


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll put some pics up later of my clubs in the bag and some to show the pockets etc

I do like my 14 divides


----------



## andiritchie (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheers for that mate


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 26, 2009)

omg, Â£2 and all my issues with the bag would of been solved

http://www.golfsupport.co.uk/P/Golf-Bags...2009(4721).aspx

dam my impulse buying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2009)

They do look very good bags and for Â£2 more you'd have had no problems. Maybe flog the original on e-bay and get antoher of these beauties instead.


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been buying waaaay too much stuff recently with no thought other than "put it on my credit card"

i will keep my bag, which I am still very happy with but I may treat myself in the near future ... who knows  

tbh, the umbrella tube does not bother me. In a way it kind of divides up the smaller pockets.

My only gripe is the fact the grab handle on mine is in a bad place. It's fine on the course when I only want to carry it when I pick it up, but not so good for negotiating around club house/driving range areas when you can not put it on your back

the four5 does look sweet though


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 27, 2009)

just realised the Four5 does not have the insulated pocket, therefore mine is the greater bag


----------



## andiritchie (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like the yellow one and its cheaper

http://www.golfsupport.co.uk/P/Bargain-H...2009(4998).aspx


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 27, 2009)

haha, didnt even notice it is Â£20 cheaper there

at least my blue one matches my mizuno headcovers


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 27, 2009)

Here are the pics I said I would put up...


























This is what I was refering to when I mentioned the tube blocking pockets...













I have now stuffed the rain hood into the tube. This has gained me some pocket space and means my scorecard will not fall down the tube


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 28, 2009)

like to see you've got the mizzy putter


----------



## pro_slice (Jun 28, 2009)

like to see you've got the mizzy putter 

Click to expand...

haha, when I saw your thread about getting one I got jealous and had to get it   

It is much nicer than my OLD OLD OLD ping anser 3


----------

